# Free Trip to Sakakawea/Youth Fishing Day



## Dave Brandt (Jun 20, 2003)

The North Dakota Wildlife Federation is in need of up to 10 boaters for its annual Youth Camp fishing day on Lake Sakakawea this Friday August 8th. Boats will launch from Fort Stevenson State Park at 8:30 Friday morning and we will probably fish until early afternoon. We have 68 kids aged 12-16 with a range of experience from first timers to experienced anglers. NDWF will cover mileage at $0.375/mile or actual gas receipts up to that amount if volunteers request, but any donations (ie. one way costs etc.) would be greatly appreciated. We will also cover the day fee at the park, provide bait, a sack lunch for volunteers and we will purchase 5 gallons of gas for each boat after the event. This is a great way to make a weekend trip to Sakakawea while helping to foster the future of fishing.

Contact Kerry Whip at 320-9042 or Dave Brandt at 320-2055 if interested.


----------

